# Harbor Freight 5 Drawer Tool Cart



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Why did you give this 5 stars?


----------



## Belford (Jan 3, 2017)

> Why did you give this 5 stars?
> 
> - runswithscissors


I wasn't aware I had given it any stars. I'm new here.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Five stars on the write up

Zero stars on the tool cart


----------



## Dautterguy (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent write up. I must get a cloth to wipe my comp. screen. Coffee leaves a very brown stain,spewed while laughing and drinking…......


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

LMAO! awesome review


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Not enough Vallium consumed. 
try more


----------



## MrStyle (Aug 30, 2013)

Brilliant review.

Right up there with the infamous review of the 3 wolf shirt


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

This is hilarious and exactly how I've felt on numerous occasions with tool assembly, project assemble (when I screwed the holes up) and late night Santa Claus endeavors…...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh man, I really felt every move you made …
Been there, but never had the wonderful sense of humor that you do about it … Out the back door of my shop the ground is littered with Chinese nuts, bolts and screws thrown out there in frustration … as my wife picks them up to save them, I tell her that I'm paving the area in a new art style.

I enjoyed reading your review and found it very honest …


----------



## CTobes (Mar 19, 2013)

Very well done and thank you for the laugh!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Loved the review!!!!!!!!


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

maybe you are just skilled at writing and not mechanical things

the reviews on Harbor Freight are just too good for it to be as bad as you say it is

http://www.harborfreight.com/five-drawer-service-cart-95272.html


----------



## Belford (Jan 3, 2017)

> maybe you are just skilled at writing and not mechanical things
> 
> the reviews on Harbor Freight are just too good for it to be as bad as you say it is
> 
> ...


I guess I wasted 33 years as a tool and die maker then. Perhaps you should buy one then put it together, then post your own review.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*the reviews on Harbor Freight are just too good for it to be as bad as you say it is*

Filter to the three star and lower reviews… Plenty of references to misaligned holes, missing parts, and redrilling.

That's why I'm a big fan of only dealing with Harbor Freight locally. WE are the QC department for cheap stuff… More than once, I've opted for the display model, as I'm sure it's all there and it fit together properly.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought the narrow add on chest from HF and had no issues, but admittedly it was pre-assembled. For the money you can't beat the stuff. I see people trying to sell old Snap-on chests covered with bumper stickers for 4 to 5 times the price of a HF. I don't see 4 to 5 times the difference.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I have seen the holes on Harbor Freight stuff not align properly, however most of them will if you simply don't tighten any of the nuts down before you put all the screws in. Notice I only said most as I did have one stand that would not align no matter what.

Ever see the reviews on sugar free gummy bears?


----------



## 53rdcard (Jul 21, 2010)

HF is probably like amazon, they have people they pay to write positive reviews, if you want the real scoop you have the view 4 or less stars.

I even had a amazon seller contact me to remove my negative review, offering a refund "if" i will remove it



> maybe you are just skilled at writing and not mechanical things
> 
> the reviews on Harbor Freight are just too good for it to be as bad as you say it is
> 
> ...


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

LMAO …... should of made 1 from wood …...... Welcome 2 LJ"s


----------



## Belford (Jan 3, 2017)

> maybe you are just skilled at writing and not mechanical things
> 
> the reviews on Harbor Freight are just too good for it to be as bad as you say it is
> 
> ...


I hesitated posting this review because of the reception it has received at other sites. Most readers simply read the review, may make a comment and go on with their lives. But there is always at least one that takes the review as some sort of insult. Their attitude is "Well I bought one of those and I had no problems, so how could you have problems"?
It never occurred to some that not every Harbor Freight took cart is made exactly like the one before it and the one after. Therefore it is entirely possible for two or more people to buy the very same product and have very different experiences with the same product. Just because I have a different experience than you did, does not make me less skilled, or you smarter or better then me. And taking my opinion as a personal rebuke or insult is childish and immature.

I think much of the problem today is that no matter what one posts on the Internet, someone somewhere will find some reason to exhibit faux outrage over your comment.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I think much of the problem today is that no matter what one posts on the Internet, someone somewhere will find some reason to exhibit faux outrage over your comment.
> 
> - Belford


Dude its harbor freight what do you expect and I say that from someone in their buying stuff at least once a week…. for the price of most of the stuff you cannot go wrong but you have to be smart about it and having to fiddle with a few miss aligning holes to me is no biggie for the money saved

another example 
I bought a grizzle 8" jointer and all the screws were junk so I replaced this with good stuff for about $12 and now I have a great jointer that I would put up against one that would have cost me $300 more because it came with the better hardware

if you want to complain about something complain about something valuable like I flipped the power switch on the thing and it electrocuted me or I turn on the table saw and the arbor broke and sent the blade flying across the room

once upon a time I bought the solar rope lights at harbor freight but you know what on cloudy days they just do not light up at night you know maybe I should have left a one star review for them


----------



## Belford (Jan 3, 2017)

Playingwithmywood, you are a prime example of exactly what I'm talking about. Because you disagree with my review you infer that "I'm not skilled at mechanical things", that without knowing a single thing about me you resort to a personal insult.
Because you're satisfied with misaligned holes and find shoddy workmanship acceptable, (because it's cheap) simply tells me you have low standards.
So why don't you take your low standards, misplaced pique and rationalization of cheap junk and get over yourself and move on.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

"I hesitated posting this review because of the reception it has received at other sites ….."

How many other sites did you post this at and to what end? It's written like a piece of fiction with generalized bashing of Chinese quality, not really a tool review. Was it cheap? Are you using it? Does it work or did you return it? If your tool standards are higher than playingwith's "low standards" why did you buy Harbor Freight?

Okay, your comedy writing is mildly amusing but YOU are going on attack mode when someone doesn't find it all that funny. Get over yourself. You didn't win the Internet today so YOU move on.


----------



## Brendoncannell (Jan 11, 2017)

WOW, Harbor Freight must be some sort of sacred cow with some people. I have the same tool cart and had the same problems with misaligned holes, missing parts and rust. Yes rust on a new cart because they only painted one side of a part.
I don't care how cheap something is it should work as advertized. And HF doesn't say "buy our tool cart with rust, missing parts and bolt holes that don't align.
I think you're right about anything one says one public forums, someone is going to get angry and the truth is that there are some people who are just looking for something to be upset about.
I liked your truthful review.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have two of the black ones and have had no problems with them except a couple spots a year wrench would fit.
Sucks you have had issues or maybe it's just the red ones that suck.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm with you Belford. The review was hilarious but captured the frustration of dealing with poor quality control. Anytime you say something negative about HF, there will be an uproar. A lot of guys out there assume that if 2 things look alike, they are the same, regardless of price. That said, I've read generally positive things about the HF tool boxes but they are cheap for a reason.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

5 stars for the review. Who cares about the product.

Thanks for injecting a broad, solid smile into my day.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

Something else to consider is that HF has different part numbers for the "same" product and I think it's based on production run or manufacturer so find the one that has the most favorable reviews and buy that.

And .. like they always say.. you get what you pay for.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Something else to consider is that HF has different part numbers for the "same" product and I think it's based on production run or manufacturer*

I always wondered about that! Your theory sounds very plausible.


----------



## Lalen (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry for the suffering.. thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Bugsbunnywoodsman (Jun 25, 2017)

Loved the review..BUT I am putting my 3rd cart together without a single issue. 
One ordered, 2nd ordered a few weeks later and the 3rd picked up at the store. 
I watched a few youtube video before I built the first. They actually tell you get help lifting it.
In one of the video's a guy in what looks to be his 70's build his and picks it up from a tilted position. 
I took the draws out and did the same. With just a lil cussin. Ha ha.


----------



## r13211 (Apr 11, 2021)

OMG…this review is spot on-I'm about halfway through assembly of mine (black, btw), and have been battling with misaligned bolt holes for the vertical struts. They just don't line up…regardless if the other bolts are left loose to have some play. There is no way to bend it into alignment. At this point I guess I'm just going to have to hammer the bolts in and hope that whatever threads are still remaining are enough to keep them from slipping out. This cart looks nice in the ads and somehow they were able to assemble some for floor display models. Maybe quality varies widely; the one I got is a total POS.

BTW-also accurate about seemingly clean boxes obscuring dents and scratches. I bought a bunch of other cabinet stuff from HF as well. Again the ads and floor models looked great. What I got out of the box looks like some used garage sale crap that has had a rough life. Way too heavy to return-it was a major chore just getting the stuff home and unloaded from my truck. Well, lesson learned-I won't be buying any more of these kind of items from HF. F HF!


----------

